# noob to the forum



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

Sup yawl - glad to join up with the community. 

Been riding since 2000 and just got my second set-up this year. 2010 K2 Podium, 2009 K2 Auto bindings & Burton Ruler boots. Excited to ride the new gear for the first time next month in SLC. Generally I travel to Colorado for two or three trips a year - just got back from Winter Park this past weekend. Have a summit pass this year also and used it at Keystone, Arapahoe Basin and Breckenridge earlier in the season. I live in Houston, so I gots to travel to ride!


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice, man..Pretty soon I'm going to start traveling to go riding.


----------

